
Micronutrients for Health [pdf] - jmstfv
http://lpi.oregonstate.edu/sites/lpi.oregonstate.edu/files/pdf/mic/micronutrients_for_health.pdf
======
finid
I find this very useful.

To add more value, add another column that gives how much of a given food
source an average-sized adult needs to eat to get the recommended daily
intake.

